# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Diy ideas for Old glass tanks

## Jonneh

Hi all,

I have a few 4-5 ft tanks that are heavily scratched and some have cracks that are siliconed to prevent leak! Would like to ask if there are any way to make the glass brand new again? Or are there any diy projects to reuse the glass or tanks. If not it'll be a waste to dispose them?

thanks for sharing your ideas with me, will appreciate it a lot!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Maybe you can use them as emersed plant growth tanks? Such setups only have low levels of water anyways so less issues with leakage.

Hint: Bucephalandra farming.  :Grin:

----------


## Jonneh

Thanks for the suggestion bro! Except I'm not well equipped with plant knowledge. Can anyone advise me on that?
i saw your planted tank setup at your website and I really like how attractive planted tanks are. What are the parameters I need for these plant grow out? What are some nice plants to grow and where can I get them at the lowest cost possible? :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks for the suggestion bro! Except I'm not well equipped with plant knowledge. Can anyone advise me on that?
> i saw your planted tank setup at your website and I really like how attractive planted tanks are. What are the parameters I need for these plant grow out? What are some nice plants to grow and where can I get them at the lowest cost possible?


For planted tanks, slightly acidic soft water (ie. pH 6.4-6.6 and kH 0-1) with nutrient-rich soil substrate favors plant growth... the most common substrate to use nowadays is ADA amazonia aquasoil which will do all that for you. 

Use suitable lights which are designed for plant growth (how much light depends on the tank size, plant types and density). Dose fertilizers to provide additional nutrients to plants (also depends on your plant types and density). If possible, inject Co2 or dose carbon supplements to support faster plant growth too.

It'll be best to do as much research online to accumulate info on various plants and their requirements, then maybe set up a "practice" tank and try growing some plants first to get the hang of it.

The plants sold at most popular LFS are usually priced quite reasonably, but if you want to save cost further, then can consider getting direct from plant farms, though they tend to be abit out of the way so you'll need to factor in the cost to travel to those places too.  :Smile:

----------


## Jonneh

Thanks for the advice! will sunlight be a good substitute for the artificial lights? and will mosquito breeding be of concern since there is an accumulation of water? should some small fishes be added to prevent this?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks for the advice! will sunlight be a good substitute for the artificial lights? and will mosquito breeding be of concern since there is an accumulation of water? should some small fishes be added to prevent this?


Sunlight can be used... but its an unpredictable light source and difficult to control, hence not really suitable. Most planted tank owners prefer to use mounted lightsets on a controlled schedule, so that there is consistency. Inconsistent light sources tend to result in random plant growth and algae.

If you have a filter or air stone to agitate the water surface, it should help prevent mosquito breeding. Though i've heard that if NEA officers do spot checks in homes and see an aquarium without fishes, they might issue a warning of some sort, so to be safe, its better to add a few small hardy fishes to eat any mosquito larvae that might hatch in the water.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Sunlight can be used... but its an unpredictable light source and difficult to control, hence not really suitable. Most planted tank owners prefer to use mounted lightsets on a controlled schedule, so that there is consistency. Inconsistent light sources tend to result in random plant growth and algae.
> 
> If you have a filter or air stone to agitate the water surface, it should help prevent mosquito breeding. Though i've heard that if NEA officers do spot checks in homes and see an aquarium without fishes, they might issue a warning of some sort, so to be safe, its better to add a few small hardy fishes to eat any mosquito larvae that might hatch in the water.


For the nea thing, they will ask you to either clear the tank or out fish. Then a few days or weeks later they will return.. If nothing done they will tell you that they will issue warning..

----------


## Jonneh

thanks for all the info bros, will use it as a plant growing tank with some all round oyama it will look good!

----------

